# Moving to SA



## NicBurke (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking of quitting the rain and cold in the UK, and moving to South Africa. I'm a scrub sister, and I was wondering if anyone knows roughly how much I could be looking at earning in the South African healthcare system?

Cheers,

Nic.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Scrub Sisters Jobs | Simply Hired South Africa


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.



Best wishes

Chris


----------

